# Heyner wiper blades



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Wasn’t sure whether to post this here or in the motoring zone but here goes - anyone used Heyner wiper blades? 

Saw them on eBay and they look like good German quality. Normally a fan of Bosch but found that the current set have gotten noisy a bit sooner than expected and don’t wipe as well anymore. 

They do two versions - a hybrid which is appears to be a regular wiper hidden inside an aero shell and a full aero wiper. Was thinking of trying the full aero as that is the current fitment and the price is comparable to Bosch.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

No, not one i've heard of either - be interested to see what you think if you do proceed...

With regards to your current bosch blades, how long have you had them ? Have you tried a deep clean of the windscreen to see if this helps with the cleaning ?


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

*Heyner*

I've bought a pair in the past for the VW Golf MK7 I had, to stop the wiper judder the first cars were plagued with.

They are extremely good quality, very quiet and efficient and lasted me three years until I traded the car in.

Heyner's website is worth a look to see what they do.

https://heynershop.co.uk/


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Zebra said:


> I've bought a pair in the past for the VW Golf MK7 I had, to stop the wiper judder the first cars were plagued with.
> 
> They are extremely good quality, very quiet and efficient and lasted me three years until I traded the car in.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link - sound good :thumb:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes, I have them on one car (super flat premium)
They have blade protectors on, which protect them in transit which is a nice touch. 
No problems so far, quite low profile, but the adapters are a bit bulky (as all adapters are, can’t really do anything about that; it’s the same for Bosch)

The Hybrid look exactly the same as Michelin ones you get from Costco, so they must make them for Michelin. 

I’ve had Hybrid (Michelin) on another car for 2 years now, still no issues.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I have them on my GT 86, they seem ok.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Used them on my last car which I then owned for around 12 moths. Had no problems at all.

Harry


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah good wipers, have them on the golf and hilux


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Cheers guys. Ordered a set so will post back and let you all know how I get on.

I’d never heard of them until I searched on eBay for wiper blades. Current Aerotwins are about a year old, previous set definitely lasted longer. Windscreen has been clayed, polished etc. Think they are just done!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Del-GTi said:


> Cheers guys. Ordered a set so will post back and let you all know how I get on.
> 
> I'd never heard of them until I searched on eBay for wiper blades. Current Aerotwins are about a year old, previous set definitely lasted longer. Windscreen has been clayed, polished etc. Think they are just done!


Be interested in your thoughts - especially as you can do a direct compare to Bosch ones.

Interested to hear your thoughts on how the adapter clip feels / size compared to the Bosch one :thumb:


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

No worries, I can certainly help with that, post some pics etc. :thumb:


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

These arrived on Friday:










I ordered them from ebay but it must have been Heyner's own shop as the sender's address was Heyner UK.

Anyway, they come with a load of adaptors for fitting to different vehicles and the plastic cover over the blade, as someone else mentioned. This picture shows the new blade next to one of the old ones. They are actually about 1-inch longer than the Bosch ones.










One fitted to the car to show comparison.









View from inside showing the profile of the Bosch blade.









New blade fitted. Sits a little higher but it's not much of an increase.









Both installed.









Overall, I'm quite happy with them. The adaptors are easy to install. I like how there isn't a sort of cap at either end of the wiper blade, which helps to give it a lower profile. They seem very quiet and wipe well. I'm not fitting the rear one for now as the original isn't that old and is wiping fine. Will keep it for when the rear degrades.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Thanks for the detailed write up and photos. Like you say, adapter looks slightly bigger, but blades look slimmer and one of the first things I noticed was the lack of ‘cap’ on the ends of the blades... 

Think they’ll get a great try out this week with rain forecast - be interested in how they perform :thumb:


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

It’s my wife’s car so she’ll probably not even notice the difference! 

It was only that I drove it last week and saw how bad the Bosch were getting. I had planned on changing them just before the winter but decided they couldn’t wait. I’ll post an update again in a few weeks.


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

I had the silicone ones on old Almera GTi and it put loads of tiny scratches all over the glass, have their rubbers hybrid ones on my 350z and they've been great.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

I've had Heyner wipes on my van for the last four years and been very happy. Just fitted a pair to my Mk5 Astra and apart from them looking a little bulkier on the fitting they are working a treat.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Del-GTi said:


> It's my wife's car so she'll probably not even notice the difference!
> 
> It was only that I drove it last week and saw how bad the Bosch were getting. I had planned on changing them just before the winter but decided they couldn't wait. I'll post an update again in a few weeks.


How are they performing ? Any update ...


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Just ordered a set, off recommendations from here 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

When I was at school some 48 years ago during an English lesson that I obviously can't fully recall we were looking at an article about finding a replacement for a device to clean the windscreen of a car.

There was something about a new invention is yet to be found to replace the wiper blade.

Well here I am all these years later and no clever inventor has popped up with something to replace the humble wiper blade for clearing the water from a car windscreen.

Is that something remarkable?

EDIT: Been around since 1903
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windscreen_wiper


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Andyblue said:


> How are they performing ? Any update ...


I haven't driven the car much lately but I asked my wife tonight and her response was 'not bad'. Not the response I was expecting, should have been 'fine' so I asked what was up.

She reckons the driver's side is leaving a smear from the middle of the blade. I don't know when I'll get a chance to look at it but I'll report back when I do. Could be just a bit of leaf or something stuff under it, as we are surrounded by trees at the house. She did say they aren't juddering or noisy.


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Update for anyone who’s interested - managed to get a look at the wipers today and there were about 3 definite lines appearing on the windscreen as the wiper did it’s return sweep. Couldn’t really see anything wrong with the wiper itself so I gave the blades a clean and cleaned the glass too. Seems to have done the trick, no more lines. 

It’s chucking it down now here so I’ll ask the wife tomorrow if it’s properly sorted.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

I bought a set (front and back) of Heyner Hybrid blades for my wife's car a few weeks ago and below are my thoughts and feedback:

Pros:

1.) Price. I purchased a full set of wipers for £22.97 (front and back), cheaper than a full set of Bosch Aerotwins.
2.) Performance. The blades work well, no smearing, no juddering
3.) Rear wiper blade required no additional clip/adapter

Cons:

1.) This is a minor con: The front wipers have a universal clip which then require a suitable clip for your model of car. I'm not a fan of the clip design, here a video on how to fit the clip for a VAG model wiper arm: 



2.) Another minor con: Universal adapter/missing adapter. When I purchased the wipers for the right model car, the wipers were missing the correct adapter so I was unable to fit the wipers to the car. I contacted Heyner and they were responsive and mailed the correct adapter using 1st Class mail. The Bosch Aerotwins that I usually buy, require no additional clips/adapters and fit just like OEM wipers.

Would I buy them again? I might, depending on longevity.


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Just thought I’d update this thread - replaced the Heyner wipers at the weekend with a new set of Bosch Aerotwins. Driver’s side wiper had started to judder quite badly. (It must have been bad as the wife even noticed it!) 

Lasted 16 months. Had hoped they’d last longer but they weren’t bad for the cost and given the fact that it’s a daily and my wife uses the wipers if the smallest drop lands on the screen. They did well! 

New wipers are smooth and quiet, which I was glad about as I took the car to work and the weather was pretty horrendous as I’m sure a lot of us experienced today!


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

Just ordered Heyner hybrid blades to try as the Bosch aero ones were rubbish missing chunks of the screen. Hoping the hybrid will be better with more support for 30” blades on SMax


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Thanks for sharing the update :thumb:


----------

